# post partum hair loss two years in??



## csteely (Sep 19, 2009)

Not sure where the best place to post this would be, but DD is 2 yrs 4mos. I feel like my hair is still not back to normal after giving birth over 2 yrs ago, and just wonder if other mamas experience this too? When I was pregnant, I didn't lose any hair (and it was nice and thick!), so of course a few months after birth, I lost a LOT. I still feel like I'm losing more than I used to, and not sure if it's my age (40) and the fact that more and more of my hair is going gray...? (which of course means it's straighter than it used to be)









I know this is not much to complain about, but just wondered to hear if other mamas have similar experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

My hair never rebounded after DD1. DD2 is almost 12mo and I'm still losing it a handful at a time.


----------



## organicviolin (Feb 23, 2011)

mine was coming out like on chemo after DS2 was born. Between that a couple of other symptoms, turns out I have adrenal fatigue.I would check adrenals and thyroid function, especially if your hair never rebounded to a pre-pregnancy state.


----------



## csteely (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts! That's a great reminder to get checked by a naturopath or someone... I know for one I rely way too much on caffeine, since we're still not sleeping through the night, and I'm sure that's not good for the adrenals.

And good to know I'm not going crazy!


----------



## organicviolin (Feb 23, 2011)

yea definitely!  My osteopath (who is also our gp) did all the blood work and gave me the diagnosis. So much better having that than thinking I was a nut!!!!


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I too would recommend getting a full thyroid panel done. Be sure they test more than just TSH though. Pregnancy and birth are two triggers to going hypothyroid and hair loss can be a sign of that.


----------

